# CWM...



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone found the files needed for the DD? How abou the recovery?


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1510983


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

We need touch recovery!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

wera750 said:


> We need touch recovery!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Amen

Sent through mental telepathy.


----------

